# So many somatic memories...and mammaries



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Had a particular little taste tonight of what I don't miss about my former life with STBXH. The constant stress from his illness/disorder/issues/whatever always had me in either a state of crisis or waiting for the next state of crisis. 

We're getting closer to the divorce, and have been meeting and talking more about the final split of finances, splitting belongings, figuring out the child support agreement, etc. I have a really good logical head for those things, and it's all making sense. I did all the financial stuff when we lived together, too. He's flipping out. And when he flips out, it is expressed as if I'm messing up and doing something wrong. No matter how well I've taken care of things since before we got married, It's obvious that he doesn't trust me. It came out that way again tonight. He knows it's his problem, and in the past, I always just tried to absorb it. Tonight, when he had his second meltdown of the day (the first was on the phone while I was at work), I could feel all the old physical feelings -- the tightness in my chest, that 'fight or flight' feeling, muscles tensing up, gut pains, all of it. 

I realized that those feelings were a nearly constant part of my life when we lived together. Nobody can live under that kind of stress without those physical reactions, and those reactions are harmful when you have them all the time. It really made me realize that no matter how much I remember good things or even good physical memories, the bad ones are just as vivid and still come right back as if I'd never left.

On the other side of the coin, while I was at the house tonight to work on it, I had to change from my work clothes to a t-shirt & jeans I brought with me. I'd forgotten my house keys, so he had to come back and let me in. While we were discussing the latest crisis, I went into the bathroom to change clothes. Since we were talking, I didn't bother to close the door. I realized later, that he was standing in the hallway at the perfect angle to see me in the bathroom mirror while I was changing. He could have moved, but he didn't. He's shown no interest in me at all for a year, so this was a surprise. Especially since he's so 'in love' with the OW. Luckily for me, I was at least wearing my nicest bra and not something old and tacky, lol. So maybe he's having memories tonight, too. Or maybe he's just become someone who won't turn down a free peek at boobies, even his ex's.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Boobies.are.good. Even ex-boobies.


----------



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> I realized later, that he was standing in the hallway at the perfect angle to see me in the bathroom mirror while I was changing. He could have moved, but he didn't.


That sounds kinda creepy since there isn't any intimacy involved...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

teewhy said:


> That sounds kinda creepy since there isn't any intimacy involved...


I don't know...I have been with my stbxw for so long, there is no modesty, and if I ever had to get undressed in front of her, I wouldn't have any problems with it. Not like she hasn't seen it before.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I don't know...I have been with my stbxw for so long, there is no modesty, and if I ever had to get undressed in front of her, I wouldn't have any problems with it


Yeah, that's pretty much how I feel, too. Maybe that's why he didn't care, I don't know. Usually, he goes out of his way not to look at me, which sometimes makes me feel worse, and sometimes seems like he feels guilty and can't look me in the eye. Whole thing is weird.


----------



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, but if you don't want me don't even look at me like that... feels like you want to have your cake and eat it too... Looking at me, but getting your "rock soft" elsewhere... Maybe I'm just overanalyzing things... I tend to do that.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I've started working out during my lunch breaks, and on evenings when I don't have DS. I was never even able to take lunch breaks the last few years, because my schedule totally ran around DS' school hours (which one would expect, he's just a kid), and STBXH's classes and studying, complicated by all of his issues. 
I just got back from my noon work out. Nothing fancy -- a 10-minute cardio on the bike and a big circuit on all the weight equipment. That's all I have time for. But I'm realizing how little I was able to take care of myself before, physically, emotionally, and mentally. By the end of the day, all I could do was veg in front of the computer. It made him upset at me, but he had absolutely no compassion -- and told me I had no right to ask him to help out more.

When I get lonely, I have to remember that we may have been together in the same house, but neither of us was really alive. He thinks he is because he has a new woman to idealize and latch his emotions on to, but I know my process is going to be a slower, healthier, more real one. More painful, too, but better in the end.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> He thinks he is because he has a new woman to idealize and latch his emotions on to, but I know my process is going to be a slower, healthier, more real one. More painful, too, but better in the end.


That`s pretty insightful Angel.

Gives me something to think about.

Thank you.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I'm glad you are starting to take better care of YOU, and that you are feeling better about yourself. You are right, you are going to be far better off in the end, hell, you're starting to be in pretty good shape already!

I swear though, if you start feeling like you will never find the happiness, love, affection, respect that you want, and that nobody will ever want you, my head will explode...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I swear though, if you start feeling like you will never find the happiness, love, affection, respect that you want, and that nobody will ever want you, my head will explode...


Ha! I absolutely feel that way -- quite often, in fact. I will now and forever keep the threat of your exploding head in the forefront of my brain to keep me on track. :rofl: 

Having said that, trusting someone again is going to be awfully hard...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

god angel he sounds EXACTLY like my ex, EXACTLY!!!! When he flipped out it affected me physically and I would spend all my time trying to find ways to sort him out and make him feel better despite it rarely being my doing. Since he's gone it's been so much easier to focus on myself, I realised just how much emotional and physical investment I put in to making sure he didn't go through the roof every ten minutes

no wonder I'm drained 

we will both find it angel - perhaps when I finally locate my big swedish twins I will give one of them to you!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Angel, I'm just happy you had on the sexy bra!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

I know how you ladies feel- always trying to fix whats wrong for them (even though they are the ones who got themselves in trouble in the first place) while sacrificing yourself or your needs. Its hard sometimes since he is still around (he actually just got to me last night again for the first time in like over a month that i have cried) but im not going to let him win, I want and deserve to be happy- his happiness is no longer my problem- THIS IS WHAT HE WANTED

And I want the cute engineer


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

unsure78 said:


> I know how you ladies feel- always trying to fix whats wrong for them (even though they are the ones who got themselves in trouble in the first place) while sacrificing yourself or your needs. Its hard sometimes since he is still around (he actually just got to me last night again for the first time in like over a month that i have cried) but im not going to let him win, I want and deserve to be happy- his happiness is no longer my problem- THIS IS WHAT HE WANTED
> 
> And I want the cute engineer


amen sister! stop telling me about how you've got no money dude, YOU left ME and it ain't my problem now
I've got loads of money now I'm not having to fund your spending f*ckery


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Ha! I absolutely feel that way -- quite often, in fact. I will now and forever keep the threat of your exploding head in the forefront of my brain to keep me on track. :rofl:
> 
> *Having said that, trusting someone again is going to be awfully hard...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> When I get lonely, I have to remember that we may have been together in the same house, but neither of us was really alive. He thinks he is because he has a new woman to idealize and latch his emotions on to, but I know my process is going to be a slower, healthier, more real one. More painful, too, but better in the end.


I think I'm going to print this quote out and hang it on my fridge when I move out.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

ARRRGGHH!! He just called and has decided spontaneously, since we are actually having nice weather, to have yard sale of our stuff. There were things like books and records that we decided to sell after we both had a chance to look through them. We decided that the night before last. I was working yesterday and today, and last night I was trying to get the floor done. What does he say just now? "Well, I told you to look through what you wanted, but I have to take advantage of the weather. Oh, and don't worry about needing to come help at the sale tomorrow, OW will be here to help price things tonight and to work the sale tomorrow." I am going. to. f'ing. kill. that. man. before this is over. What. The. Flying. Fvck.

ETA: He is even talking about selling extra shampoos and other extra toiletries that, geebus, maybe I could use, since money is going to be incredibly tight in the future. I told him I wanted to look through that stuff, too. I'm someone who used to buy multiples of things when they were on a really good sale, so this isn't an insignificant one or two things we're talking about. He sat on his ass for months, but now he's running around like some manic monster. And she's Miss Happy Helper. Now my head is going to explode.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

so she'll be there selling YOUR stuff? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what an ass hat!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> ARRRGGHH!! He just called and has decided spontaneously, since we are actually having nice weather, to have yard sale of our stuff. There were things like books and records that we decided to sell after we both had a chance to look through them. We decided that the night before last. I was working yesterday and today, and last night I was trying to get the floor done. What does he say just now? "Well, I told you to look through what you wanted, but I have to take advantage of the weather. Oh, and don't worry about needing to come help at the sale tomorrow, OW will be here to help price things tonight and to work the sale tomorrow." *I am going. to. f'ing. kill. that. man. before this is over. What. The. Flying. Fvck*.


Ok. I am sorry for laughing but that is really f'ing hilarous right there because what he did sounds so immature and just really a huge WTF, and well, I don't know, I am not laughing at you, just the absurdity of the situation, and I have a mental image of you with that reaction, and well...yeah


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> so she'll be there selling YOUR stuff? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what an ass hat!


Oh yeah, a giant one.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> so she'll be there selling YOUR stuff? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what an *ass hat!*


I think I love you.


----------



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> ARRRGGHH!! What does he say just now? "Well, I told you to look through what you wanted, but I have to take advantage of the weather. Oh, and don't worry about needing to come help at the sale tomorrow, OW will be here to help price things tonight and to work the sale tomorrow."


I think a RAIN DANCE is in order!!!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

hope you're ok today angel, give him a kick in the 'nads from me with your hot boots
I'm feeling feisty today


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> hope you're ok today angel, give him a kick in the 'nads from me with your hot boots
> I'm feeling feisty today


what she said.

im guessing the sale is taking place at your house?
why would you even allow her to come on property?
i would have called it off and let the courts decide how everything gets split, only let him take any personal stuff of his and sell it somewhere else.

fvck that sh!t


----------



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey pix.... Just know that his motives will neglect any good coming from this sale today. Even if he does make some $$$, he won't be able to enjoy it. Something will come up, just you watch. Just take the high road and you will get your return tenfold, my dear. This inconsiderate clown is just wanting some of your attention, and the dumb dumb he's with doesn't even notice that she'll end up on the yard sooner or later being sold herself. This act alone shows his selfishness (considering some of that stuff is rightfully yours), and OW isn't smart enough to see how he treats his women. Sounds like you deserve better and although you may feel your losing some stuff today, you could be gaining a fresh start with all new stuff right around the corner. He is not your provider, God is. So let go, breathe, and let us pray for that spontaneous thunderstorm to head that way...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, here's an update. I woke up to a text saying the sale was cancelled. I have no idea why, since the weather is indeed beautiful. 

2nd -- I don't think I legally have any right to say who he has at the house since he lives there. Even though I still own half, and am still paying half the mortgage, he is considered to have possession. My lawyer even backed that up. I can also stipulate that I don't want him have OW overnight when he has DS, but unless I want to take him back to court every time I find out that he did, he can basically do whatever the heck he wants. 

I just want this over with ASAP. 

Thanks, everybody, for sharing my disbelief and anger over this. At least I don't feel crazy on top of everything else. I am slowly getting to the point where I'm weighing just what I will gain from throwing a fit vs. what I will lose. Going back to my first post, I really don't want to go back to those horrible physical feelings I had all the time, literally, when I was with him. I'm working on finding the balance between standing up to him and letting some things go -- but it is based on what works for me, not what is best for him. He will find out that 99.9% of the people he will be dealing with will not cave to his tears and freaking out. They will tell him to take care of his issues or take a hike. If I didn't have to balance things with DS, too, I'd have already told STBXH just that.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

**MAJOR RANT ALERT**

I'm taking DS out contra dancing with me tonight, and the entire group is going up to someone's farm for a potluck supper, dancing outside, then camping overnight. 

I cleared the overnight with STBXH months ago (since tomorrow is Father's Day, I'm even skipping the group breakfast so we can get back ASAP for him), and got the OK to use our tent. Gave him another reminder at beginning of the week. He said he'd have it ready. Especially with the sale cancelled today, I figured he had time, right? No. I got there 10 minutes early, and the thing was still _thrown_ in a big heap in our shed, poles left outside on the deck all winter (I hope the elastic doesn't snap), and the pegs all over the place. He complained that it was because I was early. He just stuffed it in a ball into the back of the wagon, where I also have to fit 4 sleeping bags, pillows and other gear. WTF? I asked for another thing for DS that he didn't have for me, so I told him I would get it. He neglected to tell me OW was there until I walked up the stairs and faced her standing in my bathroom doing her hair and make-up. I got what I needed, and then talked to him about what happened with the sale. Basically, I think he saw just how much stuff he didn't ask me about and figured he better ask me first....and, the more I take, the less work they have to do. Why was he too busy to get the tent for us? Because he is repairing his bike -- we brought a used set of his & her bikes with us when we moved here, and for years I've wanted to get mine fixed so I could ride. No help from him, and no interest in fixing his. Suddenly, because OW only has a bike, and no car, his bike is magically fixed and they're going for a ride together today. Good luck with that. She rides everywhere and runs races. He sits by the computer all day. 

Y'know what? Another parallel: when we met, I didn't have a car, either -- I only had a bike. But, I have to say, she is tall, skinny and has really long legs. Which I got to see because she's wearing hot pants and a spaghetti strap top (braless -- cuz she doesn't need to wear one). She has the body of a very skinny teenage athlete. And I look like a short pudgy housewife next to her. Correction - former housewife. 

I am also right that he thinks he is being cosmically rewarded because he has a girlfriend, has found Loooooove, and has friends that 'like me, really like me because I'm a nice guy!' I have not found someone who loves me, it's obvious that I am very uncomfortable when I see her in my house, and that I can do nothing about it. I have friends, but they are not as 'cool' as his -- they are all women, and most are older than me. 

Last week, he shocked me by saying he had never truly realized the effect that one of his relationships (still not admitting it was an EA) had had on me. But he still hasn't gotten his head around the fact that there was a cumulative effect because there were multiple relationships! He totally didn't remember some of the truly horrible things he said to me, but admitted that he dissociates at times and that he believes me that he did say them. I can only hope that someday, he will have another revelation that the cumulative effect of multiple EAs, the horrible things he did and said, and the really difficult life of living with someone with a serious mental illness probably had at least a little to do with how difficult it was to live with me. I flat out told him that I was a dead person, inside an empty husk by the time he left. I held on because I didn't stop loving him and caring about him, and that I hoped that was true of him as well. He cried and said that it must have been terrible to live that way. That was last Saturday. This week, it's like nothing changed. He still blames me for everything, and takes responsibility for nothing unless it benefits him in some way.

Somehow, though, the marriage had to end because I was 'hard to live' and he just didn't love me romantically anymore. I shocked him by telling him I didn't love him romantically very much of the time during those last few years either, but that didn't keep me from keeping our vows and trying to hang in there with him. I could tell he just didn't think that was what love was. How easily he lied to me when we were dating and engaged!! He acted like he was very mature, and knew love had ups & downs, and goes in cycles or phases, and that marriage was a vow you don't make lightly. He knew my issues and that it was very hard for me to trust, and that I would rather never be married than to be divorced, especially after kids started coming. But when life actually happened, he acted and acts like some teenager! 

How did this happen when I tried so hard to avoid it?! That's the hardest thing for me to deal with. How my son is in exactly the kind of home I didn't want for him. And how I'm in the place I was most afraid of: of having had a lousy marriage, and now a lousy divorce, with less trust than I had before I met STBXH. And yet I don't want to be alone. I still feel like a rejected failure because I did try *so damned hard*. I was not perfect, but was I supposed to be? Cuz if that's what's required, I might as well hang it up and join a convent when DS turns 18.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> ARRRGGHH!! He just called and has decided spontaneously, since we are actually having nice weather, to have yard sale of our stuff. There were things like books and records that we decided to sell after we both had a chance to look through them. We decided that the night before last. I was working yesterday and today, and last night I was trying to get the floor done. What does he say just now? "Well, I told you to look through what you wanted, but I have to take advantage of the weather. Oh, and don't worry about needing to come help at the sale tomorrow, OW will be here to help price things tonight and to work the sale tomorrow." I am going. to. f'ing. kill. that. man. before this is over. What. The. Flying. Fvck.
> 
> ETA: He is even talking about selling extra shampoos and other extra toiletries that, geebus, maybe I could use, since money is going to be incredibly tight in the future. I told him I wanted to look through that stuff, too. I'm someone who used to buy multiples of things when they were on a really good sale, so this isn't an insignificant one or two things we're talking about. He sat on his ass for months, but now he's running around like some manic monster. And she's Miss Happy Helper. Now my head is going to explode.


Your ex is a turdball. I'm flying up there. I'll call you when I get to Billings. We cant let this slide!!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> **MAJOR RANT ALERT**
> 
> How did this happen when I tried so hard to avoid it?! That's the hardest thing for me to deal with. How my son is in exactly the kind of home I didn't want for him. And how I'm in the place I was most afraid of: of having had a lousy marriage, and now a lousy divorce, with less trust than I had before I met STBXH. And yet I don't want to be alone. I still feel like a rejected failure because I did try *so damned hard*. I was not perfect, but was I supposed to be? Cuz if that's what's required, I might as well hang it up and join a convent when DS turns 18.


Angel, you gotta get this piece of sh*t out of your life. Can you take him to court for alimony or something, make him not want to hang around or be near you?


----------



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> ... they're going for a ride together today. Good luck with that. She rides everywhere and runs races. He sits by the computer all day.


:lol:

On another note, is there a way you can avoid having to go to the house all together? You don't need to keep beating yourself up every time you see this chick, everybody has flaws and I'm sure the shine will wear off of her as it does us all once the relationship gets "real"...

She is just as disrespectful as he is to do what she's doing and your D isn't even finalized! You were doing great.. This is just a trigger and it'll pass... just like you say... his is a "quick fix", what you will have is gonna be deep and meaningful, and will painfully take a little time. Substance.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Angel, you gotta get this piece of sh*t out of your life. Can you take him to court for alimony or something, make him not want to hang around or be near you?


I am not going to get alimony because our incomes (my income, his social security) are so close together. I will get a little raise after the D when I no longer have to cover him on my health and dental insurance. Once we can get the D and the house sold, then I don't see myself having to deal with him for anything other than stuff to do with DS. He still wanted to share our cars (one POS, the other much nicer), and I don't even care. I'm taking the POS car and letting him buy me out of my 1/2 of the better car. I don't want to share anything with him, and he thinks we should be able to be 'friends' and be able to do that. He is delusional in so many ways.



teewhy said:


> :lol:
> 
> On another note, is there a way you can avoid having to go to the house all together? You don't need to keep beating yourself up every time you see this chick, everybody has flaws and I'm sure the shine will wear off of her as it does us all once the relationship gets "real"...
> 
> She is just as disrespectful as he is to do what she's doing and your D isn't even finalized! You were doing great.. This is just a trigger and it'll pass... just like you say... his is a "quick fix", what you will have is gonna be deep and meaningful, and will painfully take a little time. Substance.


Once all the work is done and it's for sale, I don't see myself doing anything but checking to make sure he doesn't let the place go to hell. Luckily, the money issue (meaning his lack of it) is finally starting to get him. I think he finally sees my view that the house has to be as perfect as we can make it to get as much $ as possible. We had a decent standard of living when we were together, and when he was a kid, he never had to without anything. When he was out of work, my 2nd full-time job was making every buck I could (including extreme couponing, doing product reviews for the web and even selling plasma) then stretching each dollar as far as possible. He has forgotten all of that. He thinks we lived just on what he made, and magically didn't have bills between the time he stopped working and the time Social Security disability started. 

In a way, all of that work I did, and the fact that I did do without a lot as a kid, is going to be a good thing for me. I'm not afraid of the money part of things. I know I'm resourceful enough that DS is never going to lack for the basics with me. And he'll probably have much more than that. 

Seeing OW in my house is still jarring, but it doesn't hurt the same way it would have months ago. It makes me angry and disgusted. And that is motivating right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> Seeing OW in my house is still jarring, but it doesn't hurt the same way it would have months ago. It makes me angry and disgusted. And that is motivating right now.


That would drive me insane!!!

However, in reality, I'm sure she feels worse, your presence will be everywhere. She will be wondering what you picked out together, which rooms you "did it" in etc etc.. Will be sending her round the bend... KARMA!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

oh angel my darling, he's a total f*cking LOSER, I want to kick the living sh*t out of him for being such an insensitive tw*t (sorry I swear more when I get pissed off)

he sounds as immature as mine does and the OW will dump his sorry ass when she realises what he really is. You did what I did - tried to make something work that was never going to because we were living with man-babies who are so full of themselves that they really think problems in the relationship are nothing to do with them

you will find someone who appreciates the beautiful person you are - I know that I'm older and wiser now and will be much more on my guard. Don't settle for second best!

and don't join a convent, those wimples chafe you know

dolly hugs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope so, SO, but he's done a really good job of eliminating me from the place. In fact, the exact weekend I was moving into my rental, he invited her and another female friend to immediately rearrange furniture and change our bedroom totally around so it no longer resembled what it looked like with me. I don't think it was because he was hurting and didn't want to be reminded of me. I suppose it's possible, but since he never, ever gave any indication of that, I'm assuming nothing but the worst of him.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> oh angel my darling, he's a total f*cking LOSER, I want to kick the living sh*t out of him for being such an insensitive tw*t (sorry I swear more when I get pissed off)
> 
> he sounds as immature as mine does and the OW will dump his sorry ass when she realises what he really is. You did what I did - tried to make something work that was never going to because we were living with man-babies who are so full of themselves that they really think problems in the relationship are nothing to do with them
> 
> ...


Oh Dolly, I absolutely love that you knew it was called a wimple! 

And I can't help myself from hoping that his bike seat causes particular problems for him tonight and always. Evil, I know. issed::FIREdevil:


And you will never offend me with any name you happen to call him. Thank you for the suggestions. I was tired of repeating the same old ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> I hope so, SO, but he's done a really good job of eliminating me from the place. In fact, the exact weekend I was moving into my rental, he invited her and another female friend to immediately rearrange furniture and change our bedroom totally around so it no longer resembled what it looked like with me. I don't think it was because he was hurting and didn't want to be reminded of me. I suppose it's possible, but since he never, ever gave any indication of that, I'm assuming nothing but the worst of him.


More than likely driven by her.. IMO men have very little interest in internal design.. as long as they have what they want it could be painted sky blue pink & they wouldn't care.. Doesn't matter how they dress it up that was YOUR marital home, lots of memories made there, lost of things she will want to do that he has already done with you in there... will probably take the shine off it for her & so it should.

He on the other hand sounds like an ignorant selfish w4nker who is probably staggering through life without a clue of the pain he is causing, as long as he is happy who cares about anyone else... AAARRRGGGHHH!!! Just like my SHBX..


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Oh Dolly, I absolutely love that you knew it was called a wimple!
> 
> And I can't help myself from hoping that his bike seat causes particular problems for him tonight and always. Evil, I know. issed::FIREdevil:
> 
> ...


in the East End of London he'd just be a 'right c*nt'

but I don't want to get BANNED or anything


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I saw mammaries in the thread title so i thought I would pop in. I don't like to advertise but........I'm a boob whisperer.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Angel I want you to know I have nothing but the utmost respect for your mammaries.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks for the mammaries angel!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

joe kidd said:


> I saw mammaries in the thread title so i thought I would pop in. I don't like to advertise but........I'm a boob whisperer.


You mean they perk up whenever you're near?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> thanks for the mammaries angel!


is there a mammaries thread now?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> is there a mammaries thread now?


In this sub forum you can make any thread a mammaries thread. It's like Willy Wonka's factory here.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> In this sub forum you can make any thread a mammaries thread. It's like Willy Wonka's factory here.


mmmm
mammaries with chocolate


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> mmmm
> mammaries with chocolate


Grandpa Joe Dance! 
Ive Got A Golden Ticket - YouTube


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Back from my overnight trip with DS. A 20% chance of rain changed from a mist at 2 a.m. to a soaker at 3 a.m. that's still going on. I gave up being in our monster huge tent with the other adults to stay in DS' little two-person kid tent from Target. (he got a little lonely, LOL) It didn't leak per se, but if you touched it after it rained a couple of hours, you'd get wet. So, I woke up with my hair and feet soaking wet, since both were right up against the tent walls. Oh well. Next time, we leave the kid tent at home and share the big one with friends. 

It was a gorgeous location in the mountains, and these people built a two-story barn just for dancing. The top floor had the dance floor and a deck railing around the outside, with a stage at one end and a deck with seating at the other. Part of the bottom floor is a huge kitchen area where they had potluck dinner and a fabulous breakfast, including a dish of marinated venison, antelope, fresh wild mushrooms & onions that was divine! 

There were probably 60 people, most of whom stayed overnight. Dancing til after midnight, then a bonfire and fiddle & guitar music til 3 when the rain got too heavy. Just lovely to fall asleep listening to the music and smelling the bonfire. 

DS was the only kid there who tried dancing, and the adults just thought he was the greatest. I was really proud of him. He really is a great kid. They all told me to bring him back with me next month, and a couple of people asked if we'd like to go hiking with them nearer to where we live.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

This is a little example of the kind of dancing we were doing.

VT Contra Dance - YouTube

There are different types on YouTube, but this one seemed to match our group in the types of combinations, energy, and group makeup


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

he sounds like a fantastic little man angel
what I love about D is that other people love having her around them - there's no greater testament than that 
x


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

And there's something to be said for gazing intently into someone's eyes as they twirl you around...

even if it's meant as a trick to prevent one from getting nauseous from the spinning. :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> You mean they perk up whenever you're near?


im sure i would perk up if they were near 

glad you had a good time angel, that sounds very fun.


----------

